# my wife refuses to return to counseling



## stillworking (Jun 29, 2011)

my wife refuses to return to counseling. we have had a number of problems in the past, admittedly many of them my fault. currently i am working a full time job, going to college, and we are raising two children. Most of the time that i see my wife she is constantly blaming me for one thing or another. we went to counseling twice about a year ago. the first time we went the counselor pointed out things i could fix, but the second time we went she pointed out problem that she should work on, primarily control issues. after that she refused to return. I used to stand up to her, but she is relentless in her arguing. I have gotten stressed to the point were i went to a friends with the kids just so i could try to calm down for a few hours. she follows me and refuses to leave me alone until i give in. how do i get her to agree to counseling?


----------



## Thorn407 (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine asked me even had it written down. 20 questions. One of them were. " will you do what ever it takes"? I said yes because you both mean the world to me.

a week later she was gone. Never giving me the chance to prove to her. ya know I'd forgive her for all she has done since then. Yea it might sould crazy but like I said in another thread. I was/still am i love with her. Maybe that's why this is so damn hard to move on from?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Same situation. A lot of things were my fault and I laid them out and took responsibility for them. The marriage counselor pointed things out that my wife needed to work on and that was the last time she went.

I saw an individual therapist for a while and discussed the sessions with my wife. She thought the guy was great and I was improving. Then after one session I mentioned that he disagreed with something my wife said and sided with me. Suddenly, the guy is an a-hole in my wife's eyes.

So now you need to continue to go to counseling to (a) learn how to live with a wife that will stalk you to a friend's house and harass you or (b) develop the ability to walk away from her.


----------

